# Best Reverb for Air?



## puremusic (Mar 15, 2019)

For those of you who mix with the Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, what reverb do you use to bring other instruments into its space well?


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 16, 2019)

Here’s a great starting point.


Best of luck!
/Anders


----------



## paulwr (Mar 18, 2019)

Spaces II is pretty fantastic. Find a hall you like that includes instrument placement and apply to all your orchestra sections. Then add overall a good hall sampled front and back and gently add that to everything, the orchestral way of 'gluing' everything together. This outperformed, for me and my libraries, following Allan Meyerson's instructions, though that sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Divico (Mar 19, 2019)

paulwr said:


> Spaces II is pretty fantastic. Find a hall you like that includes instrument placement and apply to all your orchestra sections. Then add overall a good hall sampled front and back and gently add that to everything, the orchestral way of 'gluing' everything together. This outperformed, for me and my libraries, following Allan Meyerson's instructions, though that sounds pretty good too.


with front and back you mean a quad setup or do you use two types of IRs stereo?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Mar 22, 2019)

paulwr said:


> Spaces II is pretty fantastic. Find a hall you like that includes instrument placement and apply to all your orchestra sections. Then add overall a good hall sampled front and back and gently add that to everything, the orchestral way of 'gluing' everything together. This outperformed, for me and my libraries, following Allan Meyerson's instructions, though that sounds pretty good too.



Haven't watched that Alan Meyerson video. Can you elaborate? Does he use Spaces?


----------



## robgb (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm pretty sure any basic hall IR would do the trick with some equalization to help match the sound of Air. I would also think it wouldn't be too hard to create an Air IR using your Spitfire instrument and a sharp, percussive sound. I'm not sure if that would violate a EULA, however. While I appreciate the Air "sound," I'm not sure it's worth the effort. Another alternative is to Deverberate the Spitfire instrument to get it a bit drier and find a suitable alternative hall. I've experimented with the latter with varied results.


----------



## paulwr (Mar 27, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> Haven't watched that Alan Meyerson video. Can you elaborate? Does he use Spaces?


No, he does not use spaces or spaceII. Wealth of good info in the video though:


----------



## paulwr (Mar 27, 2019)

Divico said:


> with front and back you mean a quad setup or do you use two types of IRs stereo?


Not quad setup. I mean they have impulses taken from the back of the hall and the front of the hall in addition to many stage locations of instrument sections. In the making of Spaces II they also took care to fire impulses in the predominant direction the instruments do, such as the french horns area of the stage, they fired the impulses to the back. It is an impressive spacial tool and pretty light on the cpu at the same time... winning combination for me!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 27, 2019)

Right now with my Spitfire stuff I'm using Valhalla Vintage Verb on the default setting with some tweaks to the EQ parameters in the reverb (roll off some highs and lows), changing the decay based on length of the articulation, and changing the color mode to 1980s. It's probably more of a gravy reverb than a natural reverb but I like it 

I always feel like I got good results with Valhalla Room too, both for a slight natural reverb extension (I think there's a setting called Large Hall I've used for that), and for more of a special feathering effect. I don't think Christian and Jake liked that one though 

Edit: I do believe I've read that Alan Meyerson likes the Valhalla Room however


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2019)

I personally love the TC Electronic VSS3 Large Warm Hall.


----------

